# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  CMD: Netstat command?

## ChrissyMaria

I've been reading up on a site that claims that when you enter your command prompt..(cmd)

you can type in netstat and it will tell you what foreign connections are currently on your computer...

Yesterday as I was browsing around, I noticed nearly 7 foreign ip addresses connected to my computer.

My question is...are these hackers?

Government watching our every move?

What the hell is this?

----------


## ClouD

=_="" You're not serious are you?  :tongue2:

----------


## archdreamer

It's the Russians. Get to the shelter.

----------


## drewmandan

If any of them are 192.168.x.xxx then those are your own network. One or more of the other ones will be your ISP, and if you have any online services running, like games or chat programs, that will round out the list.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> =_="" You're not serious are you?



I'm paranoid shh

----------


## Minervas Phoenix

The internet is monitored even without Netstat command. Netstat command won't help you.

----------


## Marvo

They know my every move
:tinfoilhat:

----------


## tnemrot



----------


## Grod

> I've been reading up on a site that claims that when you enter your command prompt..(cmd)
> 
> you can type in netstat and it will tell you what foreign connections are currently on your computer...
> 
> Yesterday as I was browsing around, I noticed nearly 7 foreign ip addresses connected to my computer.
> 
> My question is...are these hackers?
> 
> Government watching our every move?
> ...



Those are neither hackers nor the government. Those are both government and hackers trained by David Rockefeller to work for the Illumnati in exchange for key positions in the new reptilian government when 2012 happens.

I suggest tnemrot's advice. The man knows what he's talking about.

----------


## Marvo

If you want to make absolutely sure, write *.* instead of hal.dll.

----------


## Ynot

they are not hackers
having multiple connections in TCP is normal behaviour

----------


## Xaqaria

> 



That was irresponsible. Don't be a douche.

----------


## Minervas Phoenix

> That was irresponsible. Don't be a douche.



So is babies smoking cigarettes.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I'm not dumb enough to enter in commands in my dos prompt lol...

the only commands i'll ever enter are:

Format C:

and maybe ipconfig

----------

